# Neuer Gaming PC für 800€



## marcikobold (9. August 2012)

*Neuer Gaming PC für 800€*

Hallo alle zusammen

Ich bin schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach einem neuen PC System und kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden.
Wäre nett, wenn Ihr mich beraten könntet und eine Konfig postet.

Ich will Spiele wie BF3 auf High oder Ultra spielen und auch Spiele die in der nächsten Zeit raus kommen, spielen können.
Der Pc sollte USB 3.0 besitzen und leise laufen.
Weiterhin benötige ich Windows 7 Home 64bit und jemand der mir den PC zusammenbaut.
RAM wollte ich, wenn es geht 12GB oder 16GB. Wenn es das Budget sprengt, meinet wegen auch 8GB.
Habe auch an einen Intel i5-3450 oder ähnlichen gedacht.
Die Grafikkarte vielleicht eine Radeon 7850/7870/7950 oder GTX 560Ti.
Der Rest ist mir relativ Schnuppe...

Das Budget liegt bei ca. 800€. Maximal, aber auch wirklich wenn es unbedingt sein muss 850€.

Auf eine Antwort freu ich mich

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2012)

Also, hier mal ein PC als Bildanhang - den kannst Du Dir bei hardwareversand.de zusammenstellen, inkl. Zusammenbau ca 730 Euro - Win7 kostet ca 80-90€. Mehr als 8GB machen allerdings keinen Sinn, außer Du machst bestimmte Anwendungen, die wirklich davon profitieren. Selbst mehr als 4GB bringen ansonsten erst ganz minimale Vorteile.


Willst Du USB3.0 denn an der Gehäusefront, oder reicht ein Anschluss hinten am PC?


----------



## marcikobold (9. August 2012)

Ok. Dann nehm ich die 8GB.
Zocken und nebenbei Musik hören, dafür sollte es reiche. Und evtl. mal mit Fraps o.Ä. was aufnehmen.
USB 3.0 muss nicht an der Front sein, es sei denn, es kostet nichts dazu.

Der PC sieht auf jeden Fall schon mal nice aus.
Eine 1TB Platte brauche ich nicht. 500GB Würden auch reichen und dann halt noch eine SSD für das Betriebssystem und evtl. Spiele.
Ein DVD-Laufwerk hab ich auch noch in meinem alten Rechner. Kann man die einfach übernehmen??


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2012)

Wenn das DVD-Laufwerk Sata hat, kannst Du es übernehmen. Mit ner 500GB-Platte sparst Du aber nur ca. 15€, das lohnt sich eigentlich nicht - und eine SSD, da wirst Du mit 800€ nicht mehr auskommen, da bist Du ja mit meinem Tipp inkl WIndows schon knapp drüber. Selbst wenn Du DVD-LW und die kleinere Festplatte nimmst, denn Du sparst dann vlt 35€, eine SSD kostet aber mit genug Platz für windows und Tools (also 64GB) ca 60-70€ - eine mit 128GB ca 100€ guckst Du auch hier: SSD Ratgeber: Praxistipps und Kaufempfehlung - PC GAMES

Wegen USB3.0: es gibt da auch bei hardwareversand.de Gehäuse nicht viel teurer als das Asgard, zB das hier Thermaltake V3 BlacX Edition mit Sichtfenster (VL800M1W2N) | Geizhals Deutschland oder das Cooltek K3 Evolution USB 3.0 | Geizhals Deutschland oder halt auch noch teurere. 



800€ sind halt schon was knapp für nen Intel i5 plus recht gute Graka und MIT Windows und den kleinen Zusatzwünschen wie "leise" oder gar SSD, wobei da die Frage ist, was Du mit "leise" meinst - denn moderne PCs sind eh schon viel leiser als die von vor 3-4 Jahren, selbst mit Boxed-Kühler, und zumindest ohne Last sind auch moderne Grafikkarten leise - wenn Du aber zB eine BESONDERS leise Graka auch unter Last willst, kann die schonmal allein 30-40€ mehr kosten als eine andere gleichstarke Karte.


----------



## marcikobold (9. August 2012)

Mein DVD Laufwerk hat leider kein Sata.
Das Gehäuse Thermaltake V3 BlacX Edition mit Sichtfenster (VL800M1W2N) was Du mir vorgeschlagen hast, finde ich ganz in Ordnung und nehme das dann auch.
Man darf den PC ruhig hören, also ich denke extra Kühler benötige ich nicht, es sollte halt nicht zu laut werden, aber ich denke mal mit den Standard Lüftern ist es schon gut so.


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2012)

Ja, normalerweise sind Standardlüfter schon recht leise - für die CPU kannst Du zb nen Scythe Katana 3 dazubestellen, der kostet unter 20€ und ist nochmal effizienter und leiser als der Boxed. Und bei der 7850 sind die Modelle von Sapphire idR sehr leise und auch nicht so teuer.

DVD-LW musst Du halt neu nehmen, da moderne Boards kein IDE mehr haben.


----------



## marcikobold (10. August 2012)

Hab mir jetzt schon mal bei Ebay Windows 7 HP 64 Bit für 40 € gekauft, heißt also, man könnte noch bisschen, für 40 €, die Hardware verbessern. Vielleicht ne HD7950 ?


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2012)

Klar, die wäre natürlich nochmal besser. Wobei die 7870 auch schon für 250€ zu haben ist, und 20% Aufpreis ist die 7950 an sich nicht ganz wert, die ist je nach Spiel 10-15% stärker.


----------



## marcikobold (11. August 2012)

Kannst Du mir eine gute HD7870 empfehlen?


----------



## svd (11. August 2012)

Da wäre zB die Gigabyte OC. Wenn du mit dem MSI Afterburner die Lüftergeschwindigkeit herunterregelst, ist sie sehr leise und bleibt trotzdem kühl.


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2012)

Es gibt wohl auch von Gigabyte eine OC der 7950, die trotzdem "nur" 310€ kostet - wäre auch zu überlegen.


----------

